# ECI 2012



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, it seems that a number of you didn't realize for some time that 2011 was a year. 2012 is also the year in which the photos were taken. Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2016)

Excellent first 2012 picture, Roger. Keep them coming.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

Great scene, it looks like a typical northeast town.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I see an old VW microbus -- the original mini-van. Cool.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 17, 2016)

Great picture, Roger. I see how the last two pics fit together.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Another fine picture. I love the NYC E8.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Agreed that's one fine looking E on a fine looking layout.

Magic


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent pictures, Roger. You have a really nice layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The end of 2012


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing how the layout has changed over the last few years.


----------

